# Ment



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Anyone use ment?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2017)

not many on this board maybe a couple at the most..What do you wanna know about it?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 3, 2017)

I pop a  mentos after every BJ


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> not many on this board maybe a couple at the most..What do you wanna know about it?



What does it do and is it worth it?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 3, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> What does it do and is it worth it?



I've been hearing a lot of good shit about it lately. Suppose to be better or just as good as Tren with less sides. I think its getting a little too much hype but shit some guys say its amazing.


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I pop a  mentos after every BJ



Do you give the bj or receive?


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've been hearing a lot of good shit about it lately. Suppose to be better or just as good as Tren with less sides. I think its getting a little too much hype but shit some guys say its amazing.



I know but would love to hear from someone who used it and isn't selling or making money off of it.


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> I know but would love to hear from someone who used it and isn't selling or making money off of it.



Plus I don't know if it's for me. I've never ran gear and I'm older, 52. But maybe it would do wonders for me because of that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> What does it do and is it worth it?



I never used it but im on a board that many use it and they all love it..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> Plus I don't know if it's for me. I've never ran gear and I'm older, 52. But maybe it would do wonders for me because of that.



ya man forget about trestolone ..Try a test only cycle


----------



## bvs (Mar 3, 2017)

Ment isnt a first timers compound, stick to test. Even on low dose ment i had to keep a close watch on my estrogen because it aromatises like crazy


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I never used it but im on a board that many use it and they all love it..



Thank you! Now I Will try it.


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> Thank you! Now I Will try it.





bvs said:


> Ment isnt a first timers compound, stick to test. Even on low dose ment i had to keep a close watch on my estrogen because it aromatises like crazy



My doc won't give me test that's what got me looking at ment.


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> ya man forget about trestolone ..Try a test only cycle



My doc won't give me test and I and my wife know I need it!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2017)

find  a new dr..If your blood work says your low on test and he doesnt care tell him to eat dick


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I never used it but im on a board that many use it and they all love it..



What board?


----------



## snake (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah buddy, if you have never been on anything then a Test only is always the first step. And at 52 y.o. you don't want to stray too far into the deep end of the AAS pool.


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> find  a new dr..If your blood work says your low on test and he doesnt care tell him to eat dick



It's not that easy for me. I have cystic fibrosis and have to have a specialist. Trt isn't covered by insurance.


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

snake said:


> Yeah buddy, if you have never been on anything then a Test only is always the first step. And at 52 y.o. you don't want to stray too far into the deep end of the AAS pool.



I heard the only amount the doctor gives is to small to make any difference in muscle.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 3, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> My doc won't give me test that's what got me looking at ment.



I agree. Fire your doc and find one that actually cares about your health. Why be loyal if hes not being loyal to you...? I also agree with sticking to test only.... Ment will be a nightmare of side effects...


----------



## automatondan (Mar 3, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> I heard the only amount the doctor gives is to small to make any difference in muscle.



Not true. If you are truly hypogonadal, administered a proper TRT dosage of test will more than likely change your body comp dramatically over enough time (this all depends on current body comp however). It will actually change your whole life dramatically as well... it did for me. My advice is keep your specialist and find another specialist (endo) to treat your hypogonadism... or go to a TRT clinic... Im just saying you have options...

Im not a bodybuilder btw.... I train for strength and health.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 3, 2017)

Your doc is looking for a BJ



Dukie333 said:


> My doc won't give me test and I and my wife know I need it!


----------



## Dex (Mar 3, 2017)

You are 52 with CF? You have made it much further than most.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 4, 2017)

buddy of mine uses it, absolutely loves it! shoots 50mg. need to take it ED but says its amazing. kind of the best blend he has used. only runs it for 6wks tho. from his experience, make sure you have a lot of AIs on hand


----------



## RISE (Mar 4, 2017)

Nothing but test should be used as a substitute for natural test.  


I've been looking for a source that I trust that carries MENT for years, but have yet to find one.  So whoever has actually used legit MENT...I hate you.


----------



## Aoutest (Mar 28, 2017)

I keep seeing people post around that "TRT is not covered by insurance". A vial of Watson Cyp costs $45.00 at Walgreens. HCG is $80 per 10,000IU. Adex is $10 for 25 mg. 
Quit being a slave to your insurance. Pay out of pocket. It's probably cheaper.


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've been hearing a lot of good shit about it lately. Suppose to be better or just as good as Tren with less sides. I think its getting a little too much hype but shit some guys say its amazing.



I've heard good things but not in the realm of a lower sides version of tren. From guys whom have used it they say that it is great but harder to dial dose in than tren and just as tricky to keep down sides. It has Horrible estro conversion rate/ nightmare to control E2 levels without daily BW lol.


----------



## Utm18 (Apr 30, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> I keep seeing people post around that "TRT is not covered by insurance". A vial of Watson Cyp costs $45.00 at Walgreens. HCG is $80 per 10,000IU. Adex is $10 for 25 mg.
> Quit being a slave to your insurance. Pay out of pocket. It's probably cheaper.



I agree but you still have to have a Dr. That will prescribe it.


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 30, 2017)

Utm18 said:


> I agree but you still have to have a Dr. That will prescribe it.


I don't know how bad your insurance is that you can't reach out and ask new docs if they have experience with TRT. If they say they do chances are they'll prescribe it. My doc prescribed it for me and I don't even need it I save it. Just call on new docs


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

Bro, do not use that crap.  If your gonna do harm to ur liver do anadrol.  Ment is total crap, and its terrible for your liver.


----------



## Thaistick (Jun 26, 2017)

I've used it quite a bit. Most labs charge too much for it to be feasible. It works very well but is only for advanced users that are already on HRT and understand how to use ai's and serms correctly. It aromatizes like crazy. And it aromatizes into a "super estrogen", like dbol does. Its cost makes it one drug that I'd rather home brew rather than buy. One advantage it had is its not illegal to possess, yet.


----------

